# How do like your eggs?



## Rocklobster (Apr 15, 2011)

Eating eggs is a very personal thing.

There are many ways to cook eggs, but there are many more ways to eat them. I spend my workday cooking eggs, and even though we offer other items such as crepes, fresh fruit waffles, panckakes, and assorted breakfast sandwhiches, the majority of times people order eggs. Over easy is by far the most popular, then over medium, poaced, hard, then sunny. And of course omlettes.
But where it gets different is how people actually eat them. You could serve five people over easy eggs, and I'll bet all of them willl eat them differently.
Personally, I like mine sunny side up. I prefer the yolks, and find the whites to be tasteless and unapealing, so I mash them all up into a soupy mix and scoop them on my toast. Not the prettiest technique, but that's the way it is. Oh, and don't forget the ketchup mixed with a bit of hotsauce.
There you have it. I have bared my egg soul. What about you? Are you a dipper? A masher? On toast? Or, maybe you can't stand the slimy little buggers.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 15, 2011)

Sunny Side Up and Omelettes.

I fork off a piece of an egg, cutting into the yolk then I can dip into the yolk with pieces of the white so I get yolk in every bite.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 15, 2011)

Over medium or poached, just so long as the white is completely cooked and the yolk is runny.

Runny whites gross me out!  

I also prefer frying in butter, giving them that crispy edge, or even poaching them with a little butter in the non-stick poaching cup.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 15, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Sunny Side Up and Omelettes.
> 
> I fork off a piece of an egg, cutting into the yolk then I can dip into the yolk with pieces of the white so I get yolk in every bite.



A yolk man like myself. Sometimes I see plates come back with all of the whites meticulously cut off and two perfecty round yolks left on the plate. Seems like a lot of work to me.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 15, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Runny whites gross me out!
> 
> .


I love slurping up that snotty bit. If you can grab it just right, it will hang off of the fork an inch or two and you can gross out your wife and kids.


----------



## Mama (Apr 15, 2011)

I love them scrambled, poached, boiled or fried just as long as the yolks are cooked (can't handle boiled okra either) but my absolutely favorite way is over-medium.  I like to cut them up so that I get a taste of that wonderful yolk in every bite.  This holds true with everything that I am having with them too.  I mix the entire plate together and then sop it up with a biscuit or toast.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 15, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> A yolk man like myself. Sometimes I see plates come back with all of the whites meticulously cut off and two perfecty round yolks left on the plate. Seems like a lot of work to me.




Maybe you should suggest and egg white omelet to those people.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 15, 2011)

It depends on how the egg is cooked, and what kind of mood I'm in.  When I have time, I like to poach my eggs ina poaching pan, with butter spread all over the littel cups before the egg is put in, and lightly salted on top.  I put two of these cooked gems onto buttered whole-grain toast, and carefully remove and eat the solid white.  I them break the yolk and let it run all over the toast, and soak in.  After I think it's soaked in enough, I pick up the toast and eat it, crust sides first, all the way around so the last bit is the perfect, crustless, yolk soaked toast.

2nd favorite - poached in salted, non-boiling water.  Remove the egg when the white is completely set and place on buttered whole grain toast.  Cut off the extra egg to create a lump of egg-solid with runny yolk inside to make it look like a giant canelle (sp).  Sauce with a runny, but viscuous cheese sauce.  Chop up the egg on the toast and eat with a fork, taking care to get all of that eggy goodness.

3rd favorite, sunny side up, but covered for the last 30 seconds or so, with a tbs. of water to steam the top of the egg.  Plate, dip toast into the yolk until its all gone.  Cut up and mix the rest of the egg and eat with whatever toast is left.  Sometimes I like to dip cooked bacon in the yolk as well.

Yum.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CraigC (Apr 15, 2011)

The yolk is the key for me at breakfast! Sunny, over easy, poached makes no difference. Toast, bagel, English muffin, just vehicles for the yolk. Once in a while an omelette.

Dinner, often will be a torta or fritata.

Craig


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 15, 2011)

Mostly scrambled for ease but I let them sit a while to get some white and yolk seperation before scrambling.

When I eat them whole I like to put the whole egg on a piece of toast and eat it.

My favorite way is eggs benedict but I only make it 1-2 times a year.

I make cheese omeletts pretty frequently and I swithch between the stovetop and broiler to get them fluffy


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 15, 2011)

I also like a good runny egg sandwhich. But like a bank job, no matter how well prepared and thought out it is, things can get messy pretty fast.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 15, 2011)

Is there a bad way to cook eggs?  I've never had a soft boiled egg but otherwise I like them fried hard in a sandwich, sunny side up with toast, poached on toast with grape jelly, scrambled with cheese, coddled, hard boiled and made into egg salad or deviled or eaten whole with salt and pepper.  Omelets with just about any kind of filling are wonderful too.


----------



## spork (Apr 15, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> A yolk man like myself. Sometimes I see plates come back with all of the whites meticulously cut off and two perfecty round yolks left on the plate. Seems like a lot of work to me.


I might return a plate to you with all the whites meticulously cut off and two perfectly round yolks _missing_ on the plate.  

I like eggs every which way.  Even raw.  (oh, oh, I probably shouldn't have admitted that)


----------



## niquejim (Apr 15, 2011)

If I'm cooking just an egg then the yolk has to be runny. A over easy egg on a burger is wonderful or a poached egg(or two) in the bottom of a bowl of garlic soup which a piece of crusty toasted bread is heaven


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a set of Worcester egg coddler so my fav is a couple of coddled eggs and some wholemeal toast cut into soldiers so I can dip them into the yolk, I then like to be winded before my morning nap.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 15, 2011)

Never met an egg I didn't like, cooked any which way, as long as the yolk is runny. One of my favorites is a bowl of golden well buttered toast pieces, with perfectly soft boiled eggs on top and sprinkled with Lawery's Season All, and lots of fresh ground pepper.  All the toast pieces get all gooey with that luscious yolk.  Yummm.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 15, 2011)

Fried in butter over easy/medium with grits....
Fried/Scrambled egg sandwich.....
Soft scrambled with grits....
Poached with Corn beef hash/Red Beans and Rice
Deviled Eggs.......
Boiled in Gumbo....
Egg Salad.......
Seafood (and other) Omelets


----------



## taxlady (Apr 15, 2011)

For breakfast, even if it's late at night, sunny side, sunny side with the lid on to make a bit of white "skin" on the yoke, if I'm at home. In a restaurant, always over easy. I really, really don't want to see slimy, undercooked egg white. I don't want to explain it to the server, especially since I'm explaining about the bacon having to be really crisp, like potato chips.

I love egg sandwiches. Egg salad, sliced hard boiled egg with tomato, French omelette, scrambled eggs, fried with the yoke broken as soon as the white starts to set (to cut down on the mess), scrambled and used as garnish on an open-faced sandwich - especially good with smoked salmon.

I usually just eat my eggs with a knife and fork and mop up with toast. If I'm in a restaurant and the whole wheat bread tastes like it was extruded in a factory, I'll probably dip it in the yoke.

I'll have to try soufflé again. I found it too dry. And the quiche I have tasted was awful, but that was probably the optional ingredients. Kinda put me off wanting to try it again.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 15, 2011)

I have two favorite ways I like eggs. About once a week I make myself a 3-egg omelet, but am very particular about it. I don't like the eggs over-whipped and fluffy. I'll add just a little basil or herbs de provence to the eggs along with two pinches of salt. On the inside, I like sauteed mushrooms and chives, with a dollop of whipped cream cheese.

The other way is served over the top of homemade hash. When I have them this way the yolks have to be runny. Like Rocklobster, I'm a yolk man, and will mash the runny yolks and flavorless whites into the hash. Then I cover the whole thing with ketchup. My family thinks it's disgusting but they just don't know what's good.


----------



## spork (Apr 15, 2011)

I have to amend my post.  Not all eggs, everywhichway.
I do not like my eggs as _balut_ - boiled with fully formed chick, then pickled so that it looks and tastes like it has been preserved for "1000 years."


----------



## Mama (Apr 15, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I also like a good runny egg sandwhich. But like a bank job, no matter how well prepared and thought out it is, things can get messy pretty fast.



You mean like this


----------



## pacanis (Apr 15, 2011)

Any which way for me. Runny or solid yolk, I like them both equally as well. Scrambled, poached, hard cooked, egg salad, SSU sitting on top of a steak, whatever.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 15, 2011)

Mama said:


> You mean like this



Exactly  like that.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 15, 2011)

I love eggs.

My favorite way to eat them is easy over fried in butter, with buttered toast to mop up the yolk.

Then, in no particular order:
egg salad
deviled eggs
hard cooked eggs which is a staple for me for road food, crack off the shell, sprinkle with s&p and I am good to go
eggs ala goldenrod, which my mother would fix on the extremely rare occasions my dad was not home for dinner. My dad was allergic to eggs so we rarely had them when I was growing up.

I am on the last of 10 dozen eggs I bought locally last october. And last week I picked up 6 dozen local eggs from another neighbor.

Oh mama, that sandwich looks heavenly!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 15, 2011)

My favorite is fried in butter until the white is totally set, but the yolk has to be very runny. 

As I have said here before, my aunt likes hers the total opposite. Whenever she ordered fried eggs at a restaurant she told them to, "Cook it until it is hard as a rock, then cook it again." 

I also like scrambled, if they are light and fluffy. I love mushroom and Swiss omelets, deviled eggs, and poached (again, with runny yolks).

Growing up, I hated eggs. Now I love them.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 15, 2011)

This thread made me so hungry for eggs, I just made us a killer Frittata for lunch.

Sauted mushrooms, onions, bacon, eggs mixed with Greek yogurt, and topped with cheddar, mozzarella, parm and leftover roasted asparagus.
Ohhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhh.


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Runny whites gross me out!



I am with you there.

*Scrambled*-beaten with milk or cream till fluffy
*Dunk Eggs*- Sunny side up- cooked in a small amount of bacon grease, once the whites set add tablespoon water and cover till the whites are done, but the yolk is still runny.
*Eggs in a bowl*- a few eggs soft boiled to different degrees of done. Most of the yolks runny. Broken up buttered toast mixed in.
*Egg sandwich*-fried with yolk broken and cooked, but not crispy. 
*Deviled Eggs*-smooth filling, no _added_ food chunks.
*Hard Boiled*- eat out of hand, sliced for sandwich.
*Egg Salad-*no added chunks of food.
*Omlettes- *Cheese, Mexican, Vegetable
*Eggs and Potatoes*- brown cooked cubed potatoes, season with salt and pepper, pour scrambled eggs over top, cook until set.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 15, 2011)

I love all things egg. 

I'm not a huge fan of runny, gooey yolks unless my egg is sitting on top of something (polenta, rice, white beans w/ spinach, etc.). Scrambled is my favorite. Fried over-med on (untoasted) trashy white bread with a lick of mayo is my hangover cure of choice. 

I love to sub salmon for the Canadian bacon in a Benedict with perfectly poached eggs. I make a fritatta or quiche almost every week. I love plain egg salad (i.e. eggs + barely enough mayo to bind it + dash of salt; I may add a tiny amount of shallots or chives if available). I love deviled eggs. I love eggs in my potato salad. I loved poached eggs over lemon & parmesan asparagus or zucchini . I think an egg over shoe leather would probably be tasty as well.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 15, 2011)

I forgot one eggy dish, *French Vanilla Ice Cream*, does that count?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed fo the North


----------



## pacanis (Apr 15, 2011)

That sounds delicious, Kayelle.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 15, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I forgot one eggy dish, *French Vanilla Ice Cream*, does that count?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed fo the North


Oh yeah!


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I forgot one eggy dish, *French Vanilla Ice Cream*, does that count?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed fo the North




Ok, this is my favorite cold egg dish.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 15, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I forgot one eggy dish, *French Vanilla Ice Cream*, does that count?



Oh, YES!!! And how about sugar-free chocolate syrup poured over the top! Doesn't chocolate go with everything? Even eggs?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 15, 2011)

So Chocolate over eggs After you've tasted these. I cut this in half unless the little ones are here then I use 9 eggs melt 3-4 Tab. butter on a large skillet Break eggs into melted butter in skillet. Season with salt and fresh ground pepper Cook over med heat about 1 min  Place on slice of swiss cheese over each egg. Cover and cook 5-6 min or til eggs are firm and cheese melted put 2 eggs on your serving plate Serve right away. We do this when we are tired and don't feel like meat. Serve with a small bowl of cold fruit. and Wheat toast yummers
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 15, 2011)

GW, you reminded me of another of my favorite ways to eat eggs:


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Oh, YES!!! And how about sugar-free chocolate syrup poured over the top! Doesn't chocolate go with everything? Even eggs?




Ok, you just ruined it for me.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 15, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> Ok, you just ruined it for me.



I was talking about the French Vanilla Ice Cream...


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 15, 2011)

Fried: in butter, bacon grease, duck fat... over easy.  Please do not break my yolk and I do like those runny.

Soft or hard boiled (depending on what's going on).  Poached, scrambled, omelettes... I can eat em lots of different ways.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Pac.  It was outa sight.

I just remembered a casserole I would do when the kids were little with all the Easter eggs.  It was an "Eggs Florentine" type of thing in a 9x13 pan.  Cooked dry spinach on the bottom, sliced hard boiled Easter eggs, sprinkled with diced ham from Easter dinner, and topped with a rich cheese sauce for the top.  The kids just loved it and so did we.

The kids called it "Green Eggs and Ham".


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 15, 2011)

I just love eggs, almost any way I can get them!  Favorite add-on...Tabasco.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 15, 2011)

whatever frankz ordered.

i likes'em the exact same way.

i also like devilled eggs, and kippers (or smoked salmon, smoked trout, smoked whitefish,etc.) and eggs. and labscaus and eggs.

i most often order eggs over easy, with either taylor ham, canadian bacon, or slices of virginia ham, and sides of buttered toast and homefries.

i surgically cut away and eat the whites with extra black pepper, then eat each yolk on a slice of toast with a slice of meat. the key is to hold it over the home fries so any yolk that drips out is eaten with the spuds. it's a very precise operation.

on days of gluttony, i'll also get a short stack ans side of bacon to share.
 a bite of egg/ham/toast, then a bite of maple syrup covered pancakes and bacon, then a bite of yolky and ketchup'd home fries.



i'm on vacation starting tomorrow morning when i get off of work. guess what i'll be bringing home?


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 15, 2011)

When I have fried eggs I usually cut each one up and mix, one at a time, with half a slice of toast.  I do heavily pepper my fried eggs.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 15, 2011)

you allow runny yolk to touch the plate?

for shame!!!!!!!!

unless of course you lick the plate, or let your pets lick the plate. then it's ok.

same s.o.p. for maple syrup.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 15, 2011)

I usually have three fried eggs, half a slice of toast per.  The last half slice is for.. umm...mop up duty.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 15, 2011)

buckytom said:


> ...i'm on vacation starting tomorrow morning when i get off of work. guess what i'll be bringing home?



Office supplies for the kids to use in school?

Eggs?

Ham?

Toast?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 15, 2011)

Brain is working again...when I go into the restaurant, I order, 2 up, ham, sourdough and hashbrowns.

At home I will eat what ever kind of eggs I think up.


----------



## Claire (Apr 15, 2011)

My very favorites are eggs Benedict, at a decent restaurant, by a decent chef.  Second is an omelets, NO BROWN.  I mean NO BROWN.  I don't like scrambled or omelets that are, to me, singed.  The fact is, I'm not much of an egg eater.  When I make them myself I use little floating egg cups, put them on English muffins with ham or bacon, and since I've decided not to learn to make the correct sauce, a dab of aioli sauce I can buy locally.  Ocaisionally some cheese instead.  When coerced into a breakfast place, I order an omelet (usually disappointed to get something that is brown) or over-easy.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 16, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Office supplies for the kids to use in school?
> 
> Eggs?
> 
> ...


 
lol andy, yer darn tootin'!

you wouldn't believe how bad the office supply theft is at my job. it's gotten to the point that paper, printer ink, pens, batteries, laminating materials, computer memory, duct tape, scotch tape, packing tape, and even scissors and staplers have to be locked up and given out like porridge to oliver twist.

please sir, may i have some more ink?


and otherwise yes. sometime around 8am, i will stop off for blueberry pancakes, eggs, homefries, and taylor ham for the family. i make the toast at home 'cause i refuse to pay $2.00 + for 2 darn slices of bread that got near a heating element.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 16, 2011)

Claire said:


> My very favorites are eggs Benedict, at a decent restaurant, by a decent chef.  Second is an omelets, NO BROWN.  I mean NO BROWN.  I don't like scrambled or omelets that are, to me, singed.  The fact is, I'm not much of an egg eater.  When I make them myself I use little floating egg cups, put them on English muffins with ham or bacon, and since I've decided not to learn to make the correct sauce, a dab of aioli sauce I can buy locally.  Ocaisionally some cheese instead.  When coerced into a breakfast place, I order an omelet (usually disappointed to get something that is brown) or over-easy.


I'm with you on the brown. I do not want any brown on my omelets or scrambled eggs.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 16, 2011)

One of my favorite chat up lines when I was young free and single was,"Darling how would you like your eggs for breakfast" the best response was unfertilised


----------



## Caslon (Apr 16, 2011)

Fried sunny side up in a cast iron skillet after cooking bacon because they slide out so easily, forgetting all that goodness lines my arteries.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 16, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> One of my favorite chat up lines when I was young free and single was,"Darling how would you like your eggs for breakfast" the best response was unfertilised


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't care for egg yolks they give me a real stomach ache. I like egg whites scrambled with ham & cheese with a dash of hot sauce & ketchup.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 16, 2011)

I like eggs any way they are prepared.  Matter of fact, Mrs Hoot and I were in the grocery store yesterday, when a craving flung itself on me for something I haven't had in many a year.... Brains and eggs scrambled together.  I looked around for those small cans of pork brains but I reckon that store stopped carrying them..   Had to go to another store and there they were!  I fixed  me a batch for lunch!! I must say that Mrs Hoot was neither shocked nor interested in trying them  
I tell y'all, they were mighty good!  Just as good as when I was a young'un. Thing is..I can't figure out why it took me so long to get around to having them again.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2011)

Hoot said:


> I like eggs any way they are prepared.  Matter of fact, Mrs Hoot and I were in the grocery store yesterday, when a craving flung itself on me for something I haven't had in many a year.... Brains and eggs scrambled together.  I looked around for those small cans of pork brains but I reckon that store stopped carrying them..   Had to go to another store and there they were!  I fixed  me a batch for lunch!! I must say that Mrs Hoot was neither shocked nor interested in trying them
> I tell y'all, they were mighty good!  Just as good as when I was a young'un. Thing is..I can't figure out why it took me so long to get around to having them again.


Ah ha someone who knows brains and eggs I use to buy beef brains to use when I made filling for my raviloli's. The taste was out of this world good. Now it is almost impossible to find them even if you  order them its a lost cause here in California so we make tem with a mix of ground meats. Not nearly that good. 
kadesma


----------



## Loraco (Apr 16, 2011)

I wish I could eat eggs!


----------



## Mark Webster (Apr 16, 2011)

Poached in a little bit of sherry vinegar and kosher salt, of course layed over a couple of slices of buttered toast.
Yum   ô¿~


----------



## LAJ (Apr 16, 2011)

eggs in a frame. buttered garlic toast in pan with egg in the middle. over medium


----------



## Somebunny (Apr 16, 2011)

Over easy (no snot)!  I like to mix them with hashbrowns or any kind of fried potato. I like them best with link sausage, fried ham or bacon will do.  No potatoes?  Then gotta go with bite of egg and toast together!  I like eggs most ways, I like to make breakfast burritos with scrambled eggs, black beans and ground sausage meat. Ooh! I'm getting hungry now!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 16, 2011)

Somebunny said:


> Over easy (no snot)!
> ...



 That's also my opinion of uncooked egg white on an egg I'm going to eat.


----------



## tinlizzie (Apr 16, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Fried sunny side up in a cast iron skillet after cooking bacon because they slide out so easily, forgetting all that goodness lines my arteries.


 
Make that two orders.

Two eggs fried in CI skillet with enough hot bacon grease to flip over them until the whites are cooked, yolks still runny.  Eaten with 3 strips of bacon, two pieces of toast; measured out so that I get all three -- egg, bacon, toast -- in each bite.    Fried potatoes put it over the top.

A hard-boiled egg with only a sprinkle of salt while it's still warm; when cold, made into deviled eggs with just mayo, S&P.

Omelettes & scrambled (well-set, not loosey-goosey), OK.  Quiches - lovely.


----------



## joesfolk (Apr 16, 2011)

Basted medium with crisp but not burn bacon, crisp hash browns and white well toasted bread with lots of butter.  Keep the decaf coming please.


----------



## Claire (Apr 16, 2011)

Barbara, I'm glad I'm not all alone.  I have a friend who thinks he's a great breakfast chef.  Now, I really don't mind a fried egg that is crisp at the edges.  I'm sure there is a reason there somewhere, but I really dislike scrambled eggs the way he makes them.  Or he tries us to go out to breakfast at various "great places" that make "great eggs".  Always overcooked.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't like my eggs over cooked. I don't mind a bit of "lace slip" showing on my egg.


----------



## mzdee99 (Apr 17, 2011)

scrambled
im soo picky i do NOT order them out because no one cooks them right,,,,lol
there is one diner here i will get them from
yummy,,fluffy and perfect


----------



## gabagoo (Apr 17, 2011)

My favorite meal of the week is Saturday mornings when my wife makes me the perfect poached eggs on multigrain toast or rye and then I sprinkle onion powder on them and drizzle spicy olive oil on them.  The meal comes with 3 or 4 pieces of turkey bacon and a little cut up cheddar which is nice to have with each bite of egg.    Oh man just thinking about it, I need some now!!!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 17, 2011)

Claire said:


> Barbara, I'm glad I'm not all alone. I have a friend who thinks he's a great breakfast chef. Now, I really don't mind a fried egg that is crisp at the edges. I'm sure there is a reason there somewhere, but I really dislike scrambled eggs the way he makes them. Or he tries us to go out to breakfast at various "great places" that make "great eggs". Always overcooked.


 Eggs, like steak, keep cooking after they are plated. In my experience, you need to plate them a little underdone to your liking so they will be just perfect by the time you get around to eating them.  It helps to have a warm plate also. I think a lot of restaurant cooks overlook this detail.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 17, 2011)

I like eggs just about any way they can be prepared but this is heaven on a plate for me and makes the most wonderful guest breakfast with toasted bread and fruit.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 17, 2011)

Katie H said:


> I like eggs just about any way they can be prepared but this is heaven on a plate for me and makes the most wonderful guest breakfast with toasted bread and fruit.


 
That is a great one! We had a friend serve us something like that once, but with a bit of Hollandaise broiled/browned on top. Yummy!!!
I've always wondered if you could somehow make a crust/shell out of a piece of bread. Do you think it would crisp up enough?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 17, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> That is a great one! We had a friend serve us something like that once, but with a bit of Hollandaise broiled/browned on top. Yummy!!!
> I've always wondered if you could somehow make a crust/shell out of a piece of bread. Do you think it would crisp up enough?



Not sure, but I would imagine the bread might have to be sliced fairly thin and buttered so not to absorb the moisture that's already present.  It's a pretty "wet" dish, but the layers of flavors are fabulous.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 17, 2011)

Katie H said:


> I like eggs just about any way they can be prepared but this is heaven on a plate for me and makes the most wonderful guest breakfast with toasted bread and fruit.



Oh my! I just joined Epicurious and printed out a PDF of that. It really looks good. I bet you could make all kinds of variations on that too.


----------



## spork (Apr 17, 2011)

A shout-out to my mother's bulls-eyes breakfast toast.
Core a slice of bread.  Butter a skillet.  Brown one side and flip.  Crack an egg into the core, ala McDonald's round mold.  Flip for over-easy.  The crustless round of bread gets cooked on the side of the pan with sugar and cinnamon.  When her back was turned, I drop my fork and try to stuff the whole toasty thing into my mouth.  When it comes to eggs, to this day, I have no table manners.


----------



## NoraC (Apr 17, 2011)

I like my eggs best at 10:30, just after the free range hens have laid them and the grandsons brought them in.  They are already about 100 degrees, so it doesn't take much to get them set to the perfect doneness desired, usually the white pretty much white, yolk as runny as possible: poached to go on hash; butter fried if hollandaise is in their future; bacon grease for biscuits.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 17, 2011)

NoraC said:


> I like my eggs best at 10:30, just after the free range hens have laid them and the grandsons brought them in.  They are already about 100 degrees, so it doesn't take much to get them set to the perfect doneness desired, usually the white pretty much white, yolk as runny as possible: poached to go on hash; butter fried if hollandaise is in their future; bacon grease for biscuits.


There ain't nothing like homegrown eggs.....
I like 'em with the yellow running and the white walking. 
Mrs Hoot always looks at me sideways when I say that.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 17, 2011)

I like my eggs decorated for Easter in pretty colours....or made out of chocolate!   I will eat them as long as they are cooked completely and covered in something like hollandaise, cheese, soy sauce, whatever!  Just don't make me eat a runny egg. (I don't even like those chocolate cream eggs with the runny "yolk" center!).


----------



## Skittle68 (Apr 17, 2011)

I like mine over-medium. I eat all the white, then pop the whole runny yolk in my mouth, one egg at a time


----------



## buckytom (Apr 18, 2011)

has anyone ever had eggs in purgatory? now, i love eggs, and i love tomato sauce, but not together. 

maybe i just had it made poorly, though. the yolk hardens up too fast.

in retrospect, i have wanted to try eggs on pizza. i think it's called a st. joseph's pizza, or it's served at the feast of st. joseph, or something like that.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 18, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Oh my! I just joined Epicurious and printed out a PDF of that. It really looks good. I bet you could make all kinds of variations on that too.



That does look pretty amazing.  Thanks for sharing the link.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Apr 18, 2011)

Depends on what accompanies them.  Along side homefries and sausage I like scrambled.  On salads I like over-easy (rather than poached).  I'll eat an omelet provided it doesn't contain cheese (weird I know).  But I absolutely can not stand hard boiled eggs - even when done "properly".  The smell almost causes me to wretch...


----------



## licia (Apr 18, 2011)

We get free range eggs from a neighbor. I couldn't believe how much richer in color the eggs were compared to grocery store eggs.  We like the soft boiled but not runny, deviled, fried, scrambled - most anyway they can be cooked. I'm not crazy about poached.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2011)

Home made Egg McMuffins.  Cook egg in greased, bottomless tuna can, breaking yolk slightly.  Toast English muffins, top with dayglo American cheese slice and Canadian bacon (international theme?).  Pack individually in freezer plastic wrap and freeze.  A 30 second zap in the microwave, and breakfast is served.  Haven't made these in years, will have to do it again.  I do love the original Mickie D's.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 18, 2011)

I hope you saved your tuna cans, Dawgluver. So many cans have those rounded bottoms now. I've been looking for a couple McMuffin tins.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, glad I did!  Excellent point.  QThey've been taking up space in my gadget drawer, almost got rid of them!  I always kept a stash of McMuffins in the freezer, now feeling the inspiration again.  Hard to cook eggs in the foil tuna pouches...


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2011)

Pacanis, just checked the canned goods and found chopped olive and mushroom cans might work, maybe for quail eggs, tomato sauce cans (hello down there), maybe some soup cans.  Wait a minute, Aha!  LaChoy sliced water chestnut and bamboo shoot cans!


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder.  I'll have to keep an eye out for one with a regular (old style) bottom.  I also like to use them to smash garlic for peeling.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL, there ya go, Dawgluver. In a world turning "green", they have taken away our McMuffin tins and replaced them with unusable, worthless pouches ;^)


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 18, 2011)

Dawgluver, Pacanis and Zhizara:

I paid about $10 to purchase a set of 4 english muffin rings to make my DH gluten free hamburger buns.  The problem came when I wanted to make 8 buns and only had 4 rings.  DH gets this great idea of forming four rings out of heavy duty tin foil by wrapping it around the other rings (leaving one end open so you can pull it off.  They work great!  Maybe you can do the same thing with your rounded bottom tins and then just recycle those and use your foil ones!

Just a thought!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 18, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Dawgluver, Pacanis and Zhizara:
> 
> I paid about $10 to purchase a set of 4 english muffin rings to make my DH gluten free hamburger buns.  The problem came when I wanted to make 8 buns and only had 4 rings.  DH gets this great idea of forming four rings out of heavy duty tin foil by wrapping it around the other rings (leaving one end open so you can pull it off.  They work great!  Maybe you can do the same thing with your rounded bottom tins and then just recycle those and use your foil ones!
> 
> Just a thought!



Great idea!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2011)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Dawgluver, Pacanis and Zhizara:
> 
> I paid about $10 to purchase a set of 4 english muffin rings to make my DH gluten free hamburger buns.  The problem came when I wanted to make 8 buns and only had 4 rings.  DH gets this great idea of forming four rings out of heavy duty tin foil by wrapping it around the other rings (leaving one end open so you can pull it off.  They work great!  Maybe you can do the same thing with your rounded bottom tins and then just recycle those and use your foil ones!
> 
> Just a thought!



Funny, I was thinking the same thing about foil.  Maybe even recycling old foil pie and bread tins.  Could maybe flatten the crinkled ones out, cut carefully, make rings...dang, I'm such a pack rat.  great idea LP Bier!

Oooh, who says eggs have to be round?  Maybe star, heart shaped, profile of dog or DH?  Possibilities are endless!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 18, 2011)

Eggs are so great. We had this for dinner tonight and it was yummo, I preheated the oven to325. Buttered 4 small ramekins, Placed a slice of tomato in the bottom of each and seasoned it with salt and pepper. Broke an egg into each ramekin Seasoned each egg with a pinch of majoram and fresh chlooped parsley then topped the eggs and herbs with crispy pancetta Placed the ramekins into a baking dish added boileg water to half way up the side of ramekins. baked 20 min watcing to see when the whites were set remove from oven take out of baking dish toast some thick slices of Italian bread butter it and pile on apricot jam
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2011)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Eggs are so great. We had this for dinner tonight and it was yummo, I preheated the oven to325. Buttered 4 small ramekins, Placed a slice of tomato in the bottom of each and seasoned it with salt and pepper. Broke an egg into each ramekin Seasoned each egg with a pinch of majoram and fresh chlooped parsley then topped the eggs and herbs with crispy pancetta Placed the ramekins into a baking dish added boileg water to half way up the side of ramekins. baked 20 min watcing to see when the whites were set remove from oven take out of baking dish toast some thick slices of Italian bread butter it and pile on apricot jam
> kades



Yum!  Ina Garten has a wonderful recipe for baked eggs, will have to dig it out.  Sounds very similar.  Great ideas all!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 19, 2011)

I love Scotch Eggs I don't think they are common in the US?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 19, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I love Scotch Eggs I don't think they are common in the US?



I never heard of them until I came to Canada. A Scottish friend made them. Yum!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I love Scotch Eggs I don't think they are common in the US?


How do you make them Bolas?
kades


----------



## pacanis (Apr 19, 2011)

I've heard of them Bolas, but have never made them. Some folks cook them on the smoker.


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 19, 2011)

I have never heard of them. I have'nt really done anything with quail eggs either the I saw them canned in the specialty section of the grocery store. They cannot be boughten fresh here.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 19, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> I love Scotch Eggs I don't think they are common in the US?



I looked up some recipes for them on Big Oven, sausage wrapped eggs, they sound delicious!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 20, 2011)

All you do is hard boil the egg, remove the shell and wrap in 1/2" thickness of good quality sausage meat, then flour, egg wash, breadcrumb and deep fry. They should only be eaten cold with HP brown sauce and a pint of Guinness for the ultimate blazing saddles moment


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I hope you saved your tuna cans, Dawgluver. So many cans have those rounded bottoms now. I've been looking for a couple McMuffin tins.




I use a biscuit cutter instead.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 20, 2011)

Even though I have English muffin rings, I sometimes need more than the 8 I have.  When that happens I use empty, washed-out (of course) 8-oz. pineapple cans or water chestnut cans.  Those still have the non-rounded bottoms.  My daughter uses them instead of buying the muffin rings.

They also work well for making rice "towers" or other fun food presentations.  For other diameters and heights I use cut pieces of PVC.


----------



## Mama (Apr 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I hope you saved your tuna cans, Dawgluver. So many cans have those rounded bottoms now. I've been looking for a couple McMuffin tins.



Why not just buy a set?  Amazon.com: RSVP Egg Ring, Set of 4: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 20, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I love Scotch Eggs I don't think they are common in the US?



I used to make these when I was in college.  So very yummy and not hard to make.  I wish I could remember where I first heard of them, but well...it was college.  

Today, Frank made poached eggs on lightly smoked fish on English muffins slathered in hollandaise sauce.  

I love eggs if the yolk is runny but the white must be completely cooked.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 20, 2011)

Mama said:


> Why not just buy a set? Amazon.com: RSVP Egg Ring, Set of 4: Kitchen & Dining


 
They just wouldn't have the same pizazz, Mama


----------



## tschaff04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Scrambled with TONS of veggies or an omelet. Again with tons of veggies. Oh and lots of hot sauce.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 20, 2011)

If we want something like Egg McMuffins, we cook the eggs in ramekins in the microwave. Mine are just the right size. We have learned to always use the microwave spatter guard when cooking eggs.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 20, 2011)

Ramekins are on my shortlist of things to get. I want to try making flan. And I'm hoping they can perform double duty as butter warmers, as all mine broke


----------



## taxlady (Apr 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Ramekins are on my shortlist of things to get. I want to try making flan. And I'm hoping they can perform double duty as butter warmers, as all mine broke



I have oven-proof glass ramekins. They hold up to being dropped on the floor. I use them to microwave melt butter. They also work for individual soufflés. Good at parties for holding dips.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 20, 2011)

I love  egg McMuffins, but I've never used any kind of a ring for the eggs. I break the yolk when they hit the pan, and I've gotten pretty good at making them reasonably round with just my spatula as they cook. Flip them over and I'm done.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 21, 2011)

I do the eggs for 'McMuffins' in the microwave, too, in glass ramekins.  I butter the cups, put a slice of Canadian bacon or ham in the bottom, and break the egg over the ham.  The ham keeps the egg from sticking to the cup--cleanup is much easier.  Add a slice of cheese after the egg cooks for minute, and then microwave til the egg is done enough for you.

I poke the egg a couple times to help cut down on explosions (!), but I also use a cover so the MW doesn't get dirty.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 21, 2011)

Gonna get me some ramekins.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 21, 2011)

I just can't bring myself to eat Egg McMuffins, or even a home made version.  I do love to poach eggs in my egg poaching pan, with the little cups generously coated in butter while they're still cold, sprinkle a bit of pepper on the bottom, as well as a little salt.  Break the eggs into the cups.  Lightly season with S&P, Place into the pan of boiling water, cover and steam until the white is solid, and the yolk is runny.  Remove immediately from the pan, and let the eggs fall out of their little poaching cups onto buttered and toasted English Muffins.  A little cheese sauce over the top and you have something that is truly yummy.  Combine that with some good breakfast sausage patties, or links on the side.

And now I'm hungry for breakfast, at 5 p.m.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 22, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> I do the eggs for 'McMuffins' in the microwave, too, in glass ramekins.  I butter the cups, put a slice of Canadian bacon or ham in the bottom, and break the egg over the ham.  The ham keeps the egg from sticking to the cup--cleanup is much easier.  Add a slice of cheese after the egg cooks for minute, and then microwave til the egg is done enough for you.
> 
> I poke the egg a couple times to help cut down on explosions (!), but I also use a cover so the MW doesn't get dirty.



I did a variation on Sparrow's method.  No ramekins, but sprayed a coffee mug with butter flavored spray, slice of Can bacon, cracked and pierced egg, cook 1 minute on high, stir egg and cook 15 more seconds.  Muffin in toaster.  Kraft slice on muffin bottom, plop egg and bacon on top, other muffin half.  I ate one, froze 5.  Much yummage.

I used a piece of paper towel, which would occasionally fly off.  What do you use to prevent MW spatters?


----------



## tinlizzie (Apr 22, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I did a variation on Sparrow's method. No ramekins, but sprayed a coffee mug with butter flavored spray, slice of Can bacon, cracked and pierced egg, cook 1 minute on high, stir egg and cook 15 more seconds. Muffin in toaster. Kraft slice on muffin bottom, plop egg and bacon on top, other muffin half. I ate one, froze 5. Much yummage.
> 
> I used a piece of paper towel, which would occasionally fly off. What do you use to prevent MW spatters?


 
I've been using a dome-shaped flimsy plastic cover -- looks like a cake cover -- that I found in a Big Lots store (They sell miscellaneous stuff; the stock varies.) for a couple of dollars.  It's as big around as a dinner plate and about 3" high.  (I went and looked at it, but there's no brand name anywhere.)  I use it all the time, especially when nuking raw veggies drizzled with EVOO or just reheating in general.  Besides preventing spattering, although there are vent holes around the top, it holds in moisture and might not be a good idea for some apps if you want to keep the item on the dry side.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks!  I use screens for my stovetop stuff, have always just used paper towels or plastic wrap for MW.  Those eggs get some velocity!  Will be on the lookout!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 22, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> ...
> 
> I used a piece of paper towel, which would occasionally fly off.  What do you use to prevent MW spatters?



This is what I use:


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 22, 2011)

taxlady said:
			
		

> This is what I use:



Now you have me thinking.  Maybe a plastic cottage cheese lid with a hole cut in it...

Thanks!


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 22, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks!  I use screens for my stovetop stuff, have always just used paper towels or plastic wrap for MW.  Those eggs get some velocity!  Will be on the lookout!



A quick and easy cover to use in the microwave - coffee filters.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 22, 2011)

That's what I use, Z. Especially now that my coffee maker uses a gold filter. I had a full package of paper filters just sitting there looking for a good use. I like splatter shields that I can throw in the garbage.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks guys!  Great idea!  I use coffee filters (and used dryer sheets, not for food though) for just about anything else, makes sense!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 22, 2011)

Coffee filters!  What a great idea!  I think I'll leave a stack of them in the microwave as a reminder to use them.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 22, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Coffee filters!  What a great idea!  I think I'll leave a stack of them in the microwave as a reminder to use them.



They work terrific with bowls.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> They work terrific with bowls.


 
I used to use them as chip bowls.  They also work for food prep for unsloppy foods.


----------



## tinlizzie (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's the cover I was trying to describe.  I like the coffee filter idea, too.


----------



## popeye59 (Apr 23, 2011)

I like most every fashion of eggs (no balut for me either).

My favorite is over-snotty in place of syrup on pancakes. The more snotty it is, the better.  Put three of them on a short stack and chop them all together with a dash of salt... Mmmm...

If making a sammich, I do fried hard w/cheese on wheat toast or English Muffin.


----------



## spork (Apr 23, 2011)

Maybe someone here at DC can crack this egg for me...

I make a savory custard called _chawan mushi_ (tea ware steam).  Many Japanese restaurants hate it when you order it, for some reason...  Basic ratio is 1 egg to 100ml of dashi stock, well mixed.  Some of the common ingredients in the tea cup are chicken bits, a shrimp, shiitake mushroom slices, a gingko nut, and a lemon peel.  I steam mine in a water bath stovetop for about 20 minutes.  A friend of mine makes great veggie versions.  In a snap, in the microwave.  And she delights in keeping it a secret from me how she does it.

Could it possibly be as easy as 90 seconds with a coffee filter cover for each ramikin?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2011)

spork said:


> Maybe someone here at DC can crack this egg for me...
> 
> I make a savory custard called _chawan mushi_ (tea ware steam).  Many Japanese restaurants hate it when you order it, for some reason...  Basic ratio is 1 egg to 100ml of dashi stock, well mixed.  Some of the common ingredients in the tea cup are chicken bits, a shrimp, shiitake mushroom slices, a gingko nut, and a lemon peel.  I steam mine in a water bath stovetop for about 20 minutes.  A friend of mine makes great veggie versions.  In a snap, in the microwave.  And she delights in keeping it a secret from me how she does it.
> 
> Could it possibly be as easy as 90 seconds with a coffee filter cover for each ramikin?



Hmm, I don't know. I make cornstarch pudding in the microwave, no problem. I just stir every 2 minutes. But the time I tried to make custard, it didn't set. A friend suggested cutting down the liquid and increasing the time. I haven't gotten around to trying that yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 23, 2011)

spork said:


> Maybe someone here at DC can crack this egg for me...
> 
> I make a savory custard called _chawan mushi_ (tea ware steam). Many Japanese restaurants hate it when you order it, for some reason... Basic ratio is 1 egg to 100ml of dashi stock, well mixed. Some of the common ingredients in the tea cup are chicken bits, a shrimp, shiitake mushroom slices, a gingko nut, and a lemon peel. I steam mine in a water bath stovetop for about 20 minutes. A friend of mine makes great veggie versions. In a snap, in the microwave. And she delights in keeping it a secret from me how she does it.
> 
> Could it possibly be as easy as 90 seconds with a coffee filter cover for each ramikin?


 
Sound right...does she start with hot dashi? That would start cooking the egg.  Now I want to try that with some straw mushrooms...


----------

